# Where, in Dublin area, could I buy a snow shovel?



## Slash (3 Dec 2010)

Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Ames-True-Tem..._1_16?s=garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1291368564&sr=1-16

Yes, i know you can use the hubcap of a VW beetle, or something, blah, blah, blah, but that's not what I want.


----------



## Crugers (3 Dec 2010)

Not quite what you were looking for but close...
[broken link removed]


----------



## donee (3 Dec 2010)

snow shovel shop


----------



## Bronte (3 Dec 2010)

We bought ours in a DIY shop.  Easiest to get snow off when it's new and light and then a yard brush or even a mop thingy (the one that is thin and wide for attaching a cloth to but don't attach the cloth) which I used this week a few times worked really well.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Dec 2010)

Bought a wide shovel in Woodies yesterday. Used it on the driveway and footpath this morning and it was the right thing for the task.


----------



## IsleOfMan (5 Dec 2010)

Bronte said:


> We bought ours in a DIY shop.


 
Any chance you could give details?


----------



## Marion (2 Jan 2011)

If I were to buy a snow shovel I would buy an ergonomic one.

Something like this:

[broken link removed].

If the snow were really heavy and you have a _large _driveway it might be best to get a snow blower.

Something like this:

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/

The latter is like using a lawnmower - but much better fun!

Marion


----------



## Slash (5 Jan 2011)

Got one of these today. Now all I need is snow!!

http://www.gumtree.ie/dublin/20/70760220.html


----------

